# Help



## BrOkE 13:( (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey does anybody have a timing chart for a ca18det...any help on where i can get it would be grate thanks....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you better go buy a factory service manual.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> you better go buy a factory service manual.


 from japan. which won't be in english. :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

they have them in english foo'. how do you think people get S13 SR20DET fsm's?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

never knew they made them in english. my mistake


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

there is no s13 sr20det FSM...
there is a ca one though, but its really small


----------

